# muscles!



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 23, 2006)

hi , this is my last thread for a while because i keep making them lol

so anyway hes my question ,  i train almost evryday (shadow boxing mainly) and i got to my muay thai gym 2 times a week for diferent types of training and i just wondered is that going to get me any muscle , and if so how long does it take to get any?  

we do about half our circet training at the end of evry session , and i play football evry day and i ride my bike round the town i live in before i get home , ive got loads of leg muscle and very powerful kicks but but i have bearly any arm or torso muscle and puches badly lack power , so thats my questoin , am i going to get muscle from training? i used to do a tiny bit of weights (just lifting 15kg 100 times a day) but im too young to weight lift


any help taken , thanks

chris


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 23, 2006)

Chris -

Do not be in any hurry to build that muscle.  It will develop as you train.  If you simply must do extra work to develop yourself, do pushups.  It's not all about muscles in fighting.  Just like your kicks, punches should involve your whole body, not just your arms.  Some of my best punches came in the second or third round when I was so tired I could barely hold my arms up because I HAD to use my whole body to throw the punch.

Also, work the heavy bag as part of your workouts if you don't already.  Power will come.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 23, 2006)

kk great advice thx


----------



## isukgrar (Jul 23, 2006)

Agree with tradrockrat, when I first train in a gym, there are no special training session for only building muscles. The power will come after you get the enough practice for punces and kicks.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 23, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; said:
			
		

> hi , this is my last thread for a while because i keep making them lol
> 
> so anyway hes my question , i train almost evryday (shadow boxing mainly) and i got to my muay thai gym 2 times a week for diferent types of training and i just wondered is that going to get me any muscle , and if so how long does it take to get any?
> 
> ...


 
At your age your basic muay thai training and basic body weight calisthenics will do fine.

Don't make the mistake I did when I was younger of falling into the trap, when you are old enough to lift, of lifting weights just to lift heavier and heavier weights.

The more time you spend in the gym trying to build these big, pretty muscles, the less time you spend in the gym training those muscles to fight.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 24, 2006)

ok thx for the advise , i dont do weigt lifting now anyway , my brother said its bad for me at this age


----------



## Infantryman (Aug 7, 2008)

weight lifting won't "stunt" your growth if thats what you all are afraid of; unless you lift heavy weight with bad form.

and your brother is wrong no affense, weight lifting is great at this age.


----------

